# BCY 8190 on recurve ?



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

From another forum, one person said they needed about 24 strands of the 8190 to get a nice fit and sounding string.

Having the thinner string means your form will need to be better as the string will be faster, snappier, and you will definitely need to re-tune.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm currently using 8190 on my recurve. i use 20 strands with 0.014" serving. it's somewhat tight, but it's not bad. large groove would require 22 strands with 0.014" (i tested it when making my string)

if you like a loose fit, 20 strands 0.014" for large groove, 18 strands 0.014" small groove (this is an estimation)


i was using 8215g before. but that required 14 strands 0.021", and i wanted more strands since i'm increasing my poundages to 46 pound limbs eventually. you can definitely go lower with larger servings. with the increase in strands, there's a slight difference in arrow speed, but that doesn't affect me too much.

personally, i really really like 8190. particularly because with the smaller strands, the string itself is more circular. and also, the smaller strands stick together better than the 8125g i was using (not sure how old the 8125g was, as i didn't buy it. but i bought the 8190 myself)


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The 8125 with Gore is a recent product so yours cannot be that old.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> The 8125 with Gore is a recent product so yours cannot be that old.


hmm, must be the type of wax bcy uses on the strings. the 8190 stuck to itself much better


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

8125G is like mid last year? I have several spools of different colour, and it seems some spools have more wax on the strands than other. Red and black are much more waxy than pink.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah the Gore stuff I think I saw first at NFAA indoor. I like the Dyna10 best myself.

I have used most of BCY's stuff for years starting when it first came out (big improvement over FF) then 8125, then D10 though I still make lots of strings out of 8125 and I still have a bunch of the 02 stuff which I like for cubs and small cadets-its a bit faster since its like 97 with almost no wax.


wax application can very among spools.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

What is the recomended amount of strands for an 8190 recurve string?? Also should a string maker serve the string w/ twists in it already?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

strand count has been discussed above.

personally I put 4-5 twists in a new string before burnishing, and I leave them there for centre serving. if nothing else, it ensures the archer knows which way to twist the string up to brace height. if redoing a centre serving I prefer to untwist the string first, the reason being that any twist back in will always tighten the serving - if served with twist in, it would loosen if the archer decided to lower their brace height. possibly a minor thing, but I have yet to have a serving come undone.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I prefer to make central serving with twists on, when I hit the target brace height and the string has been on the bow at least 48 hours, so it's at least somewhat pre-stretched. Then serve tight.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Since this thread has been brought to the top again I will update it with some information that I received from BCY (Chris) on 4-24-12.

BRIGHTER colors give a larger diameter due to the dye. Example: (this example is for illustration purpose only) 26 strands of WHITE would be the same diameter as 24 strands of blue/black, or 22 strands of fluorescent orange. The same goes for BCY serving materials. Also, the SIZE markings on serving spools does not reflect this 'color' effect.

Therefore, when I say 18strands of 8125 and Halo .019 gives ‘perfect nock-fit’ on large-groove Beiter nocks, someone else might not get this same nock-fit. It appears that we’re leaving out one component of the equation…..color! - John


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

jhinaz said:


> Since this thread has been brought to the top again I will update it with some information that I received from BCY (Chris) on 4-24-12.
> 
> BRIGHTER colors give a larger diameter due to the dye. Example: (this example is for illustration purpose only) 26 strands of WHITE would be the same diameter as 24 strands of blue/black, or 22 strands of fluorescent orange. The same goes for BCY serving materials. Also, the SIZE markings on serving spools does not reflect this 'color' effect. - John


thanks for that comment. i didn't know about that difference.


----------

